# Night time action



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Just got back from the Grand. Fished for the first time at night for only about an hour and hooked 3, landed 2. There wasn't much flow where I was fishing, but enough to get some action. I think this was the first time I've caught fish on my first night trip.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Nice job Joel, What did you get them on?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

glad ya got into some joel! will have a few reports myself in a week or so. hope to get into at least 1 on a fly if not more!


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

good job joel get on them while you can day or night


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Good stuff Arch

This was my first night steel that i caught and i wont ever forget it. I heard it KER SPLASH before i ever saw it from the rediculous jump it made.

Talk about a rush...










T*BUG


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

way to go joel..glad to see your gettin out! never tried fishing for em at night


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

You know I have tried several times at night and I honestly have to say the only time I caught them was when I was with you that one morning.. Still remember that like it was yesterday..

That was so sick!

nice job on the fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I got them on a jig and maggot. That's all I ever use at night. With everything I have going on now, I'll probably be doing the majority of my fishing at night. If anyone wants to join me, let me know. At night it's definitely good to have some company, and we'll have the river to ourselves. Nothing is better than fishing in a blizzard at night!


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

hey joel im up for night fishing anytime. let me know when you go if you want some company


----------



## dfm11 (Mar 28, 2009)

From one Steeler Fan to another I would like to try night fishing for Steeles. I can go anytime.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I forgot to clarify, Steelers fans only!  I don't want to be pushed into the river after 12 in a row this Sunday!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

not only would I push you in if you started with that squeelers bs I might hold you under for 10seconds or so....Good work on the fish bro


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Joel, if you still got my number hit me up I have done some night fishing before its good to get out away from the crowds and you know I won't push you in even though you are a steelers fan. However I make no promises about falling in after losing my footing. Atleast we caught fish that day before the big snow came.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

these actually work:


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

What do you guys use for an indicator at night?


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

UpTheCreek said:


> What do you guys use for an indicator at night?


I like the beacon glow sticks that you can fix right to the top of your float!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I will Ken.

I use the thill lights for around $4.00. They show up the best. I just use a rubber band and attach them to the float, usually a drennan or raven style. The only problem is that sometimes the light flickers on and off. This year I tried using those Eagle Claw lighted floats with the needle battery that they sell at Dicks. So far, so good!


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

what river do you night fish because i wouold be up to that


----------

